
How “GPS data as a Service” will change the way location data is handled - logistrics
As IOT and location based apps proliferate, the challenge of managing and utilising GPS data in a meaningful way assumes a lot of importance. The advent of API accessed mapping software such as Open Street, Google, MapQuest, etc., has revolutionized the way we use maps. A similar change is on its way as it relates to location based data.<p>Currently, app developers whether they be individuals or corporations manage GPS data generated by their solutions themselves. GPS data adds up very quickly. Indexing, storage, retrieval and real-time analytics and decisioning consume a lot of resources and require considerable expertise to manage the impact on system performance. Performance optimizations and scaling are huge challenges. The costs can really add up. This offers an opportunity for a specialized “GPS data as a Service” provider who can handle the large volumes of GPS data, index, store and allow for optimal retrieval, provide real-time analytics that can be used within apps (after all it’s the analytics that matters not the data itself) and who offers value adds such as scheduling, queuing, auto-dispatch etc., based on the data analyzed.<p>Logistrics Services (www.logistricsservices.com) is the first of this kind of service and offers API’s, libraries and tools to integrate location data and obtain insights and analytics in real-time that can help drive decisions within your apps.<p>We offer a free 14-day trial. Discover the power of “GPS data as a Service” today!
======
logistrics
[http://www.logistricsservices.com](http://www.logistricsservices.com)

